# Telefonsex für 3 ct/min



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist mir etwas peinlich, aber bin gereade auf eine ANzeige gestoßen mit Werbung für Telefonsex für 3 Ct /min. Da es eine normale Nummer war mit 089 Vorwahl (München glaub ich) hab ich die nummer bei Peter zahlt eingegeben und meiner Nummer daheim. Als das Telefon dann klingelte bin ich aber nicht ran, hab gedacht die Sache ist faul. was ich jetzt hier so lese bin ich mir sicher, dass es richtig war nicht dranzugehen. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Können die mir irgendwas? Ich hab ja nicht selber angerufen, sondern über PEter und dann bin ich ja nichtmal rangegangen???

vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex für 3 ct/min*

sorry wenn ich nerven sollte, aber gibts irgendwelche erfahrungen, meinungen, etc...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Telefonsex für 3 ct/min*

wenn keiner aus diesem Forum dort anruft, kann auch nicht über Erfahrungen berichtet werden.
Wüßte nicht warum man sich,  egal für welchen Preis auch immer, Leitungsgeräusche 
und  asthmatisches Stöhnen oder schwachsinniges Gesäusel  anhören sollte


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2009)

*AW: Telefonsex für 3 ct/min*

Lies dir immer die komischen *AGB's* durch.
Immer erst Anonym anrufen. Wenn du deine Nummer freischalten sollst, leg einfach auf.
Das ist nämlich auch nur abzocke.

Modinfo:

lies mal unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophitis


----------

